# walker conty



## ssw (Feb 10, 2009)

has any one heard any detailes on land aqusition in the cove


----------



## Minner (Feb 11, 2009)

Just this, but it's several months old: http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2008/oct/28/walker-county-land-protected/


----------



## godawgsrw (Feb 11, 2009)

I live right next door to it and my property joins it.  What kind of details do you want to know?  The transfer for sure took place.  It is surveyed, marked and painted.


----------



## Minner (Feb 11, 2009)

godawgsrw said:


> I live right next door to it and my property joins it.  What kind of details do you want to know?  The transfer for sure took place.  It is surveyed, marked and painted.



Is it open to the public now? Could one walk from Pigeon to Zahnd w/out crossing any private property?

I think it's great they were able to acquire that land. I've been to Pigeon Mtn. WMA countless times and Zahnd once and these are beautiful areas.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 11, 2009)

Is the land going to be open to hunting?  Is it part of the WMA or the natural area or neither?

I've hunted the cove on private land for over 10 years, beautiful place.


----------



## ssw (Feb 11, 2009)

*walker*

iread the only way the guy would agree to deal was archery only and nothing bigger than 22 rimfire as far as firearm


----------



## godawgsrw (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's what I have heard and seems reliable, but you know how stories change.  Going south on West Cove Rd (Daughtery Gap) all of the land between the road adjoining Pigeon Mtn WMA (on left) now belongs to the Georgia D.O.T..  According to most recent phone call to DNR off in Armuchee, no hunting allowed on D.O.T. this D.O.T. property.  Property on right side of West Cove (Daughtery Gap) belongs to Walker County & the State of Ga..  The land does tie into the propery from the Zahnd WMA, but the caretaker of the property insists no hunting is allowed YET.  Zahnd is obviously bow only with limited access from the top and the north end.  Ultimately, Pigeon Mtn. WMA, the D.O.T. land, the state/county land and Zahnd are all tied together geographically.   I think one could walk any of the land without entering private land or tresspassing, but hunting is only allowed on the two WMA's right now from what I've been told.  I have yellow paint on my trees, pink ribbons and some blue markers all along my property line adjoining the state/county land, but nothing that says WMA or Natural Area.  It's my understanding that the land will be used as a preserve rather than hunted, but you'll get 15 different stories from 15 different people, including DNR.  I really dont know who actually knows the real deal for sure.  If I hear more, I'll post it on this thread.


----------



## Minner (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, godawgsrw! I appreciate the information. I'm just glad the land has been protected. Hopefully it will one day be open for hunting.

You live in one of my favorite places in Georgia. I would absolutely love to buy a piece of land and settle in that area.


----------



## godawgsrw (Feb 13, 2009)

It absolutely is a beautiful place.  Our land values were driven way up once Mountain Cove Farms was split up and offered out, but then again so were the property taxes.  There is a house and 28 acres for sale directly across from some of the state/county aquired land just up the road from my house.  Price seems reasonable.  I have mixed feelings about the opening for hunting.  We actually used to hunt the Zahnd tract when it was privately held all during my growing up years and were able to rifle hunt it.  Its a tough bow hunt though.


----------



## MRH (Mar 24, 2009)

godawgsrw said:


> It absolutely is a beautiful place.  Our land values were driven way up once Mountain Cove Farms was split up and offered out, but then again so were the property taxes.  There is a house and 28 acres for sale directly across from some of the state/county aquired land just up the road from my house.  Price seems reasonable.  I have mixed feelings about the opening for hunting.  We actually used to hunt the Zahnd tract when it was privately held all during my growing up years and were able to rifle hunt it.  Its a tough bow hunt though.



You got a link to the house and 28 acres?


----------



## godawgsrw (Mar 27, 2009)

MRH said:


> You got a link to the house and 28 acres?



Apparently it has been sold.  New gate up, new security sign on the post and no more for sale sign.  I think Caldwell had the listing.


----------

